# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  مشکلات شیرپوینت

## dearabi

با سلام
من تازه به دنیای شیرپوینت وارد شدم و دچار مشکلی ( از دید خودم حاد ) شدم و هرجا که کامنت گذاشتم هیچ جوابی دریافت نکردم.

شرکت ما شیرپوینت 2010 را راه اندازی کرد به خوبی کار میکرد.تا اینکه مدتی پیش شیرپوینت 2010 دچار مشکل واقعا حاد شد ( شیرپوینت بالا نیومد و برای راه اندازی مجبور شدم به چند ماه قبل سرور رو رکاور  کنم - چون قبلا خودم اینجا بودم ولی بخاطر امری چند ماه نبودم)  مسئول قبلی شبکه متاسفانه از شیرپوینت و ویندوز سرور فایل پشتیبان تهیه نکرده بود. بعد از رکاوری ظاهرا شیرپوینت کار می کرد تا کمکم مشکلات آن نمایان شد و آن این بود که به کاربران اجازه دسترسی نمی داد . من سرچ کردم و کاربران را وارد کردم اما برای چند کاربر اصلا اجازه ورود نداد تا اینکه متوجه شدم user profile  و user profile sync  متوقف شده است. پس از سرچ تو یه سایت اشاره به نصب CU ماه اکتبر کرده بود منم دانلودش کردم ( حدود یک گیگ) و خوشبختانه کار کرد. 
مشکل اصلی اینه که profile sync به هیچ عنوان استارت نمیشه و متوجه شدم کار اصلی اون sync کاربران AD با sps می باشد.

لطفا در این مورد کمک کنید خیلی ضروریه.

امیدوارم توضیحات کامل داده باشم.

دزضمن سرور اصلی win 2008 r2 که AD روی اون نصبه و سرور SPS2010 نیز win2008r2 که بر روی سرور دیگه مستقر می باشد و سرور sps سرور اصلی رو ping می کنه.

ممنون :لبخند:

----------


## dearabi

واقعا که اینم از این سایت یعنی واقعا کسی نیست جواب بده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------

